
Flowchart: How Slack decides to send a notification (2018) - vanilla-almond
https://whimsical.com/P53PjXCBWEi2fdMjP2Hti
======
ColinWright
I hate the way this site reverses the usual "up-arrow/down-arrow" interaction.
Normally a "Down-Arrow" takes me down the page ... here it pushes the content
down.

Hate it.

Hate it.

No scroll bars ... Urgh ... getting vertigo.

Closed. I really care about this question, but the UI here is vile.

